
The race to build a robot ship is picking up steam - w_t_payne
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/robot-ships-will-bring-big-benefits-put-captains-shore-ncna818941
======
mojomark
OK article I suppose. Kind of light on any assesment of regulatory body
hurdles (Coast Gaurd, IMO, etc).

This sentance bugs me though: "...shipping companies may replace their giant
cargo vessels with fleets of smaller, more fuel-efficient boats."

This statement makes no sense. Larger ships, in a general, achieve greater
economies of scale and therefore, all other things being equal, a larger ship
will be more fuel efficient per unit cargo. Period.

------
w_t_payne
The current front-runner is ASV Global, an Anglo-American firm based in
Broussard, Louisiana and Portsmouth, UK.
[https://www.asvglobal.com/](https://www.asvglobal.com/)

